# Current must have



## Mbm svc 24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi everyone it's Merari ! My current  must have is The Susan Posnick color correct concealer pencil. It's double sided with a corrector side and brightening side. It's AMAZING!! I love to start my highlighting and contouring with this wonderful tool ! It should be in everyone's makeup bag and makeup kit !


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 1, 2012)

My current must have is Mac Faux lipstick, I'm kinda obsessing over it at the moment


----------



## afulton (Sep 22, 2012)

My current must have is my YSL Touche Eclat.  It goes everywhere with me.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Sep 26, 2012)

my current hot favorite is MAC's PEACHSTOCK, its looks so amazing for everyday use.. i am kinda obsessed with this color..


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 27, 2012)

MAC Sheertone Shimmer Blushes in Breezy and Ambering Rose


----------



## califabulous (Oct 3, 2012)

current must haves- sorry but i have a list of them!

  	nars mata hari blush
  	mac blankety
  	viva glam nikki l/g
  	mac blunt (contour)
  	benefit they're real mascara
  	ysl touche eclat
  	UD perversion e/l


----------

